# Bimini Top



## cdsnyder83 (Jun 25, 2015)

I just bought a Catalina 27 and I am debating to install a bimini top or not. I don't race, only cruise. Does the top get in the way a lot? I'm concerned that it will be hard to sail with. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

On the list of must haves, the bimini comes even before sails..... Sunburn is no fun, and the only way I can be out all day is under a bimini. Just make sure you can fold it back when the sails are going up or down, Good luck with the new boat.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

I love the bimini on my Catalina 400 (a much larger boat). It keeps me out of the sun. It does make moving around a bit harder and it reduces vision above. It's also a bit cooler because of the shade. Only you can decide if it's worth it for you. Good Luck.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

You need a Bimini. Skin cancer is no fun.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations on the new boat! Like the others have said, a bimini is a definite must-have in my opinion. Keeps the sun and the rain off and makes the sailing much more enjoyable. I'm not familiar with the C27 but I bet you can have a bimini designed that wont interfere with sailing.

Pics of the new boat?


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Bought our bimini-less boat last May. It was both the first planned, and currently most expensive purchase for the boat yet. 

No ragrets.  Bimini definitely at the top of the short list.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Many fold their bimini back, when actually sailing, and put it up when stationary. If up while sailing, you can put a clear window above the helm, so that at least you can see the windex. I don't find leaning around the side for sail trim to be all that difficult. 

For the C27, the question may be how confined you become beneath the boom. A bimini can arguably be a safety measure, keeping folks heads from entering the boom swing. But, if its so low and uncomfortable to move around the cockpit to sail, it would be counterproductive. Fielder's choice.


----------



## cdsnyder83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Well you have all talked me into buying a bimini! Thanks for the great replys! Pictures of the boat soon to come


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

The standard Cat-27 has 'end boom' sheeting and the traveller at the aft end of the cockpit for mainsail control. This configuration will be in conflict with a bimini when sailing. 
The companionway, etc. 'dominates' the space from the aft end of the coach roof to the mast; so, changing to mid boom sheeting in order to 'clear' the bimini top will be 'quite difficult' if one considers mid-boom sheeting without a lot of 'hassle'.

http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=814


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Our 50 year old Pearson Wanderer has end boom sheeting which did present some difficulty fitting a bimini. We positioned it close to the cabin with the deck mountings between the bulkhead and the winches. On the op's shorter boat the deck mounts may fit behind the winches. This will position the bimini close to the cabin which works well enough on a tillered boat. When not using it, we fold it forward and we still have plenty of access to the companionway.


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

As a slight thread drift, where are you guys getting your frames bent up for your biminis, or are you buying them preformed and put together from somewhere like Sailrite? The reason I'm asking is, I plan on using just the frame and putting a couple solar panels on it for shade. I'm in the Los Angeles area mostly so any recommendations for suppliers nearby would be appreciated.

TIA

goat


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

RichH said:


> The standard Cat-27 has 'end boom' sheeting and the traveller at the aft end of the cockpit for mainsail control. This configuration will be in conflict with a bimini when sailing.
> The companionway, etc. 'dominates' the space from the aft end of the coach roof to the mast; so, changing to mid boom sheeting in order to 'clear' the bimini top will be 'quite difficult' if one considers mid-boom sheeting without a lot of 'hassle'.
> 
> CATALINA 27 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


I had a C27 with end boom sheeting, and a nice bimini - never had a problem.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

This is the setup on our Catalina 30. I used a Taylor Made bimini designed for a powerboat and had the local canvas guy add zippers to fit it around the backstay.

It was supposed to be a temporary solution but it's been on the boat since 2008 and has held up well. You can see it adds plenty of shade for the cockpit and I have a piece to go between the dodger and bimini at the dock. The only down side is I have to poke my head out to look at sail shape.


----------



## pbmonk (Sep 11, 2012)

The photo below shows the frame for the bimini on our C27 (sheet on the end of the boom). It does get in the way of the winch, but not bad for cruising. Its essential in summer on the Chesapeake.

Peter


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

pbmonk said:


> ....It does get in the way of the winch.....


I've been on many boats where the after market enclosures interfered with the winches. Annoys the heck out of me. I always swear that a good engineer could have avoided it. At the least, in those situations, the enclosure should be engineered to be easily laid down and out of the way, when sailing.

If only marginal interference and the loads are not too high, you can source shorter winch handles, but they're not ideal.


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

I seem to remember that my C-27 had midboom sheeting so not all of them are end boom. Check your setup. Our bimini did not interfere with the winch operation; a plus to having a canvas guy actually measure the boat! Don't use the off the rack bimini's!

Tod


----------



## pbmonk (Sep 11, 2012)

Newer ones are mid-boom.


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd love to get a bimini for my dolphin, but the mast is so low that a bimini wouldn't be practical, especially since it's a trailer sailer and I do trailer her


----------



## reeder (Jan 8, 2014)

Depending on the year, your Cat 27 may have end boom or mid-boom sheeting with the traveler on the cabin top, as does my '84. Our bimini covers the entire cockpit and partially folds back for sailing - an arrangement I love. Plenty of headroom under the boom, and good shade all day long. Consider getting one made like you want, rather than simply buying stock.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

While you are setting up your bimini, you might consider removable side curtains to--at least partially--enclose the cockpit when you are on the hook. 

The thumbnail shows how we handled our installation with end boom sheeting. The connector between the bimini and dodger goes up after we've secured the boom to one side. Then the rolled up side panels are zipped onto the connector. As you wish, you unroll half or all of the side panel and snap it to the coaming. In our case, the back is open. 

This arrangement will make your boat a lot more livable and will be invaluable when you are on the hook in the rain. Good weather or bad, you'll have back porch. A primary advantage of the side curtains is to prevent dew forming in the cockpit at the sun goes down--at least here in the Northeast.

There are many variations of the cockpit enclosure, including completely closing in the cockpit with a back panel--possibly using screening for bug control. We've found that a citronella candle works for us, so we haven't felt the need for the the back panel.


----------

